# Indian eyes



## Mateo (Jan 1, 2016)

Coming up for a few days and not taking the boat. Was hoping someone could let me know if there was some still from the bank to be had. Thanks


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

They've been tearing them up on the south bank near lakeview harbor. I'd tightline a minnow on 1 rig and cast out jig/vibeee/swim bait on the other.


----------



## Mateo (Jan 1, 2016)

Cool. I've seen u been getting into them out on the lake. Great looking fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The best things about lakes like buckeye/indian/glsm for guys bank fishing. Its more often then not that the water your standing next to along the banks are just as deep as out in the main areas guys are getting them... 
Good luck if you go!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

4 saugeyes 17 to 19" and 11 crappies from 515 to 630 around South bank walking shore slims bait 2.75 pink 1/8th ounce big. Sink then steady reeked fish were smash injng bait. All crappies on the 2.75 Big joshy as well.


----------



## Mateo (Jan 1, 2016)

Appreciate the info. Hope to hit it tomorrow eve.


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Do you guys think this cold front and NE wind will kill the fishing this weekend? Was originally gonna go up to Lake Erie to jig for walleye, but the weather has me contemplating other options. I've never fished Indian, so any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I doubt it hurts it much, if at all. It's not gonna drop the water temps that fast and quick to shut them off. The saugeyes are mostly post spawn anyway. Not sure if a hurricane would slow down their eating for a couple weeks


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Picked up 4 keepers out of 14 eyes this evening in a 3.5 hr trip. Water Temp 65°. All between 15.5"-18". Nailed 5 channelcats and 1 went 24".Only 1 dink among the channelcats.


----------



## Mateo (Jan 1, 2016)

Fished from 6-9 ended up with three keepers. 2-16's and a 20..also picked up 5 slabs all on joshy's


----------



## RF18 (Jan 14, 2017)

tribefan0225 said:


> Do you guys think this cold front and NE wind will kill the fishing this weekend? Was originally gonna go up to Lake Erie to jig for walleye, but the weather has me contemplating other options. I've never fished Indian, so any info is appreciated. Thanks!


Fished Lake Erie for 30 years, I have never seen a 12 ft. wave at Indian lake.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

I seen some 5 footers on indian a few years back had a big wind storm come thru wasent no fun at all glad I was close to Blackhawk channel saved my but


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol I'm trying to figure out who has seen 12' waves on indian.lol sounds like the 20' deep hole my cousin found in blacklick creek


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

there is a few 16-18ft spots in indian, moundwood where they dredged it the past few years is one, there is another spot over by lake view going north not far off the bank.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TomC said:


> there is a few 16-18ft spots in indian, moundwood where they dredged it the past few years is one, there is another spot over by lake view going north not far off the bank.


I'm talking waves at indian....


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyone out right now?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I went out for 90 mins yesterday and only 2 dink eyes. Cold fronts always screw them up a couple days later. Heavy northeast wind didn't help either. 

Last time we had hurricane winds(Durecho') june 29, 2012,it started the best fishing ever! Storm hit around 4 p.m. and we had to wait it out til 6 p.m. then hovered around oldfield beach because it looked like amagedon.Then we trolled further out and 8 p.m. they were on fire.
9 Keeper eyes and lost the biggest of the season in that 1 hr bite. Eyes stacked on top of each other and 2 man limits every trip for next 4 weeks.Even in 92° water temp I was pulling 2 man limits! That was the incredible record breaking season with 279 eyes in the boat.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Were on fire yesterday just not where everyoneusually trolls. Many quality eyes caught by a lot of boats


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

We sucked it up this morning. Started at 6:30ish casting Joshy's tipped and not tipped and took one 17" quickly. Pretty much went down hill from there. Tried several spots and picked one here and there. Only had 3 keepers and 2 or 3 shorts. Just drifted floating jig heads & jigs/Joshys on a three way rig tipped with crawler. Off the water by 2ish. I swear I cannot figure that place out. So frustrating!


----------



## Mateo (Jan 1, 2016)

Only picked up a couple this morning on pink/white blade bait. Going back at it in a few.


----------



## countryfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Got on the water at 11 Sunday morning and fished till 1:30 for my first outing of the season. First hour and a half only produced one 15 incher. Moved to some areas that I usually don't troll and the last hour got a fat 17 and lost 2 more nice ones. Both fish that were landed were thrown back to be caught another day. Racy shad was the only thing they would touch.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Was up and on the water from 9 till noon ,then fished the bank till 3ish. The kids had a blast, they managed 9 slabs 10-13inches. the4y came in 3-6fow. While we were out drifting for cats, my oldest caught a 21" and 10" eye. eyes came on bass minnows hooked in the tail, tight line set up while we were drifting for cats. had 23 cats, largest being 5.5lbs. all cats came on shad and shad guts. While on the bank my youngest got an 18" eye on the tightline and they both pulled in numerous cats as well. water temp was 62-64. It was cool and windy.


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

We had 5 eyes in boat from trolling flicker shad 3 mph by 10am then the wind died and changed directions, only 2 more by the time we left at 6. Plenty of dinks tho.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Hear that lakeview and the south bank was packed as well as a lot of boats out there. Thankfully we were the only ones on the water in our area so we had rein of where we wanted to go. When we fished the bank there was two other people, who weren't catching anything. saw a few guys trolling mound wood picking up channels cats .


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

4 keepers out of 13 eyes last night. 4 keepers out of 11 this morning.I had the entire main lake to myself this morning!!!! Managed 3 nice crappie and a white bass this morning too. Wind constantly changing. Got to the sideways rain at 9:30 a.m. and the thunder arrived.

Water Temp: 61.5°


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

My fishing buddy and I made it up today for the first time this spring. Our wives said we were crazy.
I think it has been three or four years since we have caught so many eyes. Got there about 7am and left at 12:30. We kept two limits of 16 to 19 inch fish and threw back probably 15 ranging from 10 to 15 inches. Caught about half jigging vibe's and the rest on a jig/minnow. When I got home I vacuumed almost 4 gallons of water out of the boat carpet.


----------

